# New Heater Hose Assembly



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Dorman now makes a heater hose assembly for the '09 Routan that has an aluminum 'y' connector. About $60. at Parts Geek.

http://www.dormanproducts.com/p-805...inebase=V6%20241%204.0L%20(3952cc)&origin=YMM


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice find! I might have to snag one and get rid of the "T" I used when it blew roadside

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

Our Routan started smoking tonight from spraying coolant all over engine compartment. Luckily I had the eBay aluminum y in the van that I ordered over a year ago. I was able to repair it in a parking lot. 2010 w/ 82k miles 









https://www.ebay.com/itm/291909879546 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

My Y-tube crapped out last week again and I replaced it with the Dorman HP (aluminum Y-tube) version. It was $55 on Rock Auto and included both the inlet and outlet Y-tube assemblies. So I went ahead and replaced both of them while the coolant was drained and already hacking away at the connections. But I don't think the lower Y-tube is known to go bad like the upper one does.

I am hopeful this does the trick permanently, as I don't think my latest plastic OEM replacement lasted 30k miles. I will say the Dorman product did feel somewhat cheap and it is C.R.A.P. It came with all of the hose clamps torqued down on the hoses, and one of the worm clamps was busted and had come apart during shipping. Replaced it with a Made-in-USA worm clamp and you could see the difference between it and the other Chinesium clamps. Also, the plastic fitting on one of the Y-tubes also seemed flimsy. But in the end it all went together fine and everything is in working order. 

Had to replace the EGR valve again too, as the latest one (installed only last December) was coated in coolant gunk and was already causing rough running when cold with a couple of hard starts.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I meant to add, username "gzukoff" on the Chrysler minivan forums fabricated an aluminum Y-tube kit that sells for $30 on ebay. Not sure if this is the same as Showtz bought, but details here with ebay link:
http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...rip-from-quot-Y-quot-tube?p=880602#post880602


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

I think about this every once in a while:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALUMINUM-me...5325574&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=291369730361

Latest listing.


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

routan2010se said:


> I think about this every once in a while:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALUMINUM-me...5325574&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=291369730361
> 
> Latest listing.


That's the one I used. Came in a kit with all the hose clamps and detailed instructions. The eBay sellers name is newyorkbuyer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

showtz said:


> The eBay sellers name is newyorkbuyer


That is gzukoff on the chrysler minivans forum I linked to above. It's an extremely long thread, but many have used his fabricated aluminum Y with great results as Showtz also experienced. I had purchased the Dorman aluminum kit before I found the gzukoff Y tube. The Dorman has worked fine so far, but I would've bought the one on ebay if i had to do it over again.


----------

